# Looking for Diatonic triad studies



## Ragabhava

Hello there :tiphat:,

I am working on diatonic triads (fretless guitar) in all inversions and am looking for some simple pieces written to this purpose: simple melodies with good voice leading, no chromaticisms and no modulations in which (if possible) all seven diatonic triads are used. Scores for any instruments are welcome as long as it is mostly single line (which rules out most keyboard/guitar works in this context). Double stops are fine though, even almost all three voice chords are playable but I can only finger very few 4 part chords on a fretless guitar.

I hope that this somehow makes sense to you. Any pointers to specific pieces is greatly apreciated.

Cheers

Ragabhava


----------

